# Engine mounts for 97 and 98 models are the same?



## bentley98 (Nov 14, 2004)

Engine mounts for my 98 Altima GXE are gone bad....I am getting some deals on 97 engine mounts....infact I can't see anything for 98 and up on ebay....

The engine mounts on 98 and 97 are the same? I know that there was a model change starting from 98


I had posted this in the 98 forums too....thanks


----------

